# Guide for estimating reel life



## WeedPatch (Sep 25, 2019)

Did a few renovations over the last year and more upcoming and interested in getting a reel mower over the winter. While looking at used reel mowers is there a good indication on estimating reel life? Distance between blades/thickness? Found a Toro GM1000 and seems to be decent price but wasn't sure of the reel. If anyone has a good resource or tips I'd appreciate it thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

It goes by diameter. New reels should be approximately 5" and typical end-of-life is at 4.5". Measuring this is normally done with a special caliper but you can get a good idea just wrapping a tape around the reel. (The measurement will come up slightly short compared to actual diameter when measuring this way, especially on lower blade count reels.) You'll likely have to back the bedknife off a bit unless you're using something very thin.

That said, I hardly ever measure the reel on a unit being considered for purchase. It's either near new, ready for a grind ($200 value), or ready for replacement ($4-500 in parts).

A homeowner should get quite a bit of life from even a reel that only has 1-2 grinds left in it. That's typically at least 2 seasons if not more as most can go a full season, even two, between grinds. The cutting geometry gets less aggressive the more wear there is on the reel but that's not usually an issue on a home lawn.

The machine in your photo looks like it's got some work left in it yet.


----------



## WeedPatch (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks for reaching out @MasterMech, the machine seems to be in pretty decent shape in the other pictures and listed for 400 so figured it would be worth a shot.


----------

